# X-acto vs Utility knife



## Solidify

What is the difference between these two knives? I have both of them in my garage but don't see one offers something the other doesn't. They look like they can both handle about the same. One is a X-acto knife and the other a utility knife.


----------



## Basementgeek

The small one you would use on smaller things - hobbies 

The bigger on is just for general use were you need to cut some thing.

BG


----------



## zuluclayman

as BG has said the X-acto is mostly used for hobbies such as modelmaking, stencil cutting etc which need a finer blade offering much finer control over shapes able to be cut and size of cuts. 
Most artists will have an X-acto knife somewhere in their kit, often used to sharpen pencils, cut backing/mounting mattes, cut stencils, carve/whittle small maquettes (models) in timber etc.
The utility boxcutter style knife is mostly only good at cutting in straight lines and for heavier duty materials - thicker cardboard, plastics etc. - and may also be used for whittling and sharpening


----------



## Solidify

Ok thanks


----------



## SABL

I have all 3..........each has a purpose. You just haven't shown the 3rd one.....:laugh:

X-acto is for delicate precision........much like a scalpel for surgery. 

2nd is a breakaway box cutter......snap the blade off when it becomes dull. Single function......it cuts. Great for cutting soft thick material........I've cut a bunch of styrofoam panels with them. The blade can be extended as needed. I do not consider #2 as a utility knife.....even though it is often called one.










Is a classic....fixed blade. I made my living with the same kind of knife......actually the same knife as shown. The retractable style I will not use.......more dangerous than you would think. With the many available blades this is a utility knife......it is utile, something of use. I can purchase the main body and select specific blades where each have a purpose......it is a utility knife. The most common is a straight blade.....works great on many materials. I also have laminate and roofing blades.....they look similar but that's about it. Cutting materials is a science........you need the right blade for the job.


----------

